# Coolest Hotels in the World!



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2015)

Take a peek at some of these cool hotels...http://www.boredpanda.com/cool-hotels/


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 20, 2015)

I like #7 in Switzerland!  Looks like the Cuckoo clock Hotel! HAHA!


----------



## jujube (Jan 20, 2015)

I want!  I want!  Actually, I might get to see #5 in late March....I'm going to Cappadocia.  

The most unusual hotel I ever stayed in was one of Hitler's bunkers in Berlin, which had been turned into a youth hostel.   Damp, dark and depressing.  Also stayed in a Red Light hotel in Amsterdam.  We didn't know that's what it was until that night and then it was pretty obvious.....  Made for an *uncomfortable* night; we pushed the bed and the dresser up against the door.


----------

